# speed sensor HELP?!?!?!?!



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yo, so I dont know how fast Im going and it is driving me crazy. WHAT DO I CHECK!! I know obviously I check the speed sensor- but are there any connections in the wiring harness I need to know about or do the wires go straight to the ecu? Then after the ecu is there anything I should check--IM ASKING THIS INCASE I CHECK THE SPEED SENSOR AND ITS OK. I have an auto tranny too keep in mind. The thing has never worked, but I got the car for free so I cant bitch y'know?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you know it seems like the 300ZX's had a lot of speedometer problems. Mine doesn't work neither and it pisses me off


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I found out what it was- I am missing a small cylinder that actually turns the speed sensor- the jackass that put the tranny in decided he didnt need it- so now I have to find one!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

a junkyard would be your friend in this case.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I found out what it was- I am missing a small cylinder that actually turns the speed sensor- the jackass that put the tranny in decided he didnt need it- so now I have to find one!


That would be one way to disable the limiter in 5th gear and get past the 135 (or so) mph top speed with the US ECUs. I plan on upgrading to a JDM ECU at some point for that reason.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> That would be one way to disable the limiter in 5th gear and get past the 135 (or so) mph top speed with the US ECUs. I plan on upgrading to a JDM ECU at some point for that reason.


Why don't you go JWT? It has a aggresive timing and fuel map while keeping it very safe. It also disables the speed limiter and increase the red line.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

from what I decifered his speedo isn't working not the fact of the limiter


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Why don't you go JWT? It has a aggresive timing and fuel map while keeping it very safe. It also disables the speed limiter and increase the red line.


I'm not going to say anything good or bad about JWT at this point. I want to see exactly how far the stock ECU will go , and I now have a definite upgrade schedule in mind. I definitely don't like the short redline/fuel cut , now that I run a consistent 14 psi I bounce off of it all the time , the engine feels like it'll pull to 7000 or beyond. But a JDM ECU would take care of that problem , at pennies on the dollar for a JWT ECU.
I'm going to step outside the established mods cycle and do this on my own for awhile. No offense to anyone intended , but I consider JWT a last resort , if I can't get any more power or have performance issues with the stock equipment and a few add-ons , then there is where I will go.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> from what I decifered his speedo isn't working not the fact of the limiter


 I'm saying the previous owner may have disabled the speedo in effect to disable the speed limiter.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ive got to buy a whole new speed sensor- its like 209 dollars! Just for that crappy little part- I dont think this car could go that fast- the tranny is all screwed up anyways.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Ive got to buy a whole new speed sensor- its like 209 dollars! Just for that crappy little part- I dont think this car could go that fast- the tranny is all screwed up anyways.


That might be the reason WHY  . And like SKD_tech said , the junkyard is your friend in this case.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

by the way don't try to buy a new digital dash from Nissan unless you got more money than you know what to do with...

2100 bucks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude- I wouldnt put a digital dash in anyways- you couldnt pay me to do it- those things are the biggest pieces of crap in the world- crappier then my automatic trans. The digital dash in my nx is better then that and it sucks balls! All I want to do is know how fast Im going.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would get a GPS before I got the speedo sensor you could probably get one cheaper and you get more use out of it. You can get your speed and roads and shit

I bought mine for 150 bucks (handheld GPS) and I love it. Works great on the road and while fishing


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

does it tell you your speed in real time?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

so I hooked up the speed sensor and It works- but when I hit 45 mph the transmission goes crazy!!!!! Could the tps be set wrong?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

explain crazy....

This is when a manual transmission would be nice :fluffy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> so I hooked up the speed sensor and It works- but when I hit 45 mph the transmission goes crazy!!!!! Could the tps be set wrong?



Errr whatya mean by goes crazy. :wtf: Does it start shifting in and out of all the gears or what. I don't think the TPS would cause that , you should also notice problems with driveability , like hesitation , or high or low idle when NOT in gear OR in gear. Sounds like the trans computer is nuts , perhaps.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It shifts in and out of gear. Only when I hook the speed sensor up does it go crazy. One thing is that the Vacuum lines arent hooked up- anyone have a factory service manual so I can see how to hook those things up?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

.... GPS gives EVERYTHING is real time.. Maybe half of a second lag


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> It shifts in and out of gear. Only when I hook the speed sensor up does it go crazy. One thing is that the Vacuum lines arent hooked up- anyone have a factory service manual so I can see how to hook those things up?


Yeah hook the vac lines up. The trans needs reference from a vacuum source to shift properly. It was the same on my old LTD.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey where is the speed sensor. Maybe that's why my speedo doesn't work. Or could it be the crappy Digital Dash?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hey where is the speed sensor. Maybe that's why my speedo doesn't work. Or could it be the crappy Digital Dash?


Yep could be. Sorry , mine works perfectly so I have no frame of reference for you.

I think the speedo sensor is inside the guage cluster itself , where the speedo cable plugs in. At least it is on some other cars , not real sure about the Z. Make me look in my Haynes...........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

not on my car- its on the tailshaft of the tranny. I dont have a crappy digital dash SKD, I already told you that dude. It was missing the connection cylinder that ties the tranny and the speed sensor together- I paid 209 dollars for it too damnit and it doesnt even work right still. If I woulda known about the gps thing I woulda done that- I saw one at pep boys for 99 bucks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No I already know you don't have a DD I was just asking if it could be mine


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you mean yours doesnt work either? the digital dashes are crazy- I was told that there is a sensor up behind the dash that you have to replace. I dont know that that is true though- when was you car manufactured?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

shit I'm not sure how can I find out?? but no mine doesn't work either... I do know that my GPS speedo goes up past 133 miles an hour though Did that last night


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

youre out of your mind doing that with a ragged out suspension-HAHA There is a plague in your drivers door sill by the hinge- It will give you the vin code, paint code, date of manufacture- etc etc etc. Go check it dude.


----------

